# over winter in greece



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi all we are thinking of spending some time in Greece either from September till just before Christmas or travelling down just after the new year via Italy and the ferry, We are a bit concerned as several people we have spoken to have said that there are not many vans down there at these times and the weather is nothing special? We have spent the last two winter in Portugal which was very nice but now fancy somewhere different. We have to be home over the Christmas hence the times of travel. Your comments please!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

weldted said:


> snip.. We are a bit concerned as several people we have spoken to have said that there are not many vans down there at these times and the weather is nothing special? We have spent the last two winter in Portugal which was very nice but now fancy somewhere different.


For me, the fact that there are not many vans down there at that time of year is a bonus, I can't think of anything worse than spending a winter with loads of other brits around Spain and Portugal but of course thats just our personal choice. We are taking early retirement in 2 years and are planning to spend a few winters in Greece around the Pelopponese where you should get the best Greek weather but its true, the weather wont be as good as Spain and Portugal. In this instance, we would carry on a little bit further across into Turkey where the weather should be a little better.

Speak to Don Madge, he'll put you right and also have a look at the Magbaz Travels website, they regularly winter in Greece...

http://www.magbaztravels.com/

Pete


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Did the Peleponese last May very quite everywhere weather was poor cold and plenty of rain.
Found it expensive scruffy and to many wild dogs (not vicious just hungry)
Much prefer Spain if you want to get away from it go inland gorgous scenery vey very quite and still good value for money diesel about 83cents litre 3 course menu del dia 7to 10 euros bottle of Vat 69 whisky £8.what more do you want.


----------

